# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.2! Hi and Welcome 2014

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.2! Hi and Welcome 2014*  *zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.2! Hi and Welcome 2014*  *Hi and welcome to the first update of year 2014,  In this years at difference of our competition; We have just  only one  direction, one plans in mind. bring you the most advanced and exclusive  solutions never seen before helping you to earn a lot of money with zZKey.*    *We  are presenting again a top level solution for Huawei Android, Now we  have rewritten all our code and improved to work by android debug  bridge. So, here you have a world first solution as usual. Stay tunned  checking more coming boom updates.*  *Only one click and our software do the hard work.*  *Full features supported in less that 10seconds: Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair IMEI, Repair Simlock*   *Is your choice, start earning money with the world first huawei solutions creator or wait until others study our solution. Time is Money*   *What New:*
-------------- *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* *Huawei Ascend G350 (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair IMEI, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - All World First* *Huawei Ascend G520 (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair IMEI, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash)* *Huawei Ascend G526 (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair IMEI, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - Beta Test* *Huawei Ascend G527-U081 (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair IMEI, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) -  Beta Test* *Huawei Ascend Y301 (Valiant) (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair IMEI, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash)* *Huawei U8686 (Prism II) (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair IMEI, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash)*  **  Remember we provide at you all solutions possibles, so the nexts models  already supported now are supported by android debug bridge interface:* *Huawei Ascend G300 - U8815 - U8818
Huawei Ascend G301 - U8816
Huawei Ascend G312 - U8680
Huawei Ascend G312 Q - U8730
Huawei Ascend G330 - U8825
Huawei Ascend G330D - U8825D
Huawei Ascend G506
Huawei Ascend G510 - Orange Daytona - U8951
Huawei Ascend G525
Huawei Ascend G600 - U8950 - U8950D
Huawei Ascend Y300 - U8833
Huawei U8665 - ATT Fusion 2
Huawei U8667 - Ares
Huawei U8681
Huawei U8687 - Cronos
Huawei U8800 - Ideos X5
Huawei U8800_Pro - Ideos_X5_Pro
Huawei U8820 - Titan
Huawei U8860 - Honor - Koko
Huawei U8860-R
Huawei U8867z*     ** Root your phone by now, with 3rd party soft is required in this new method*  ** IMEI repair in this new option "Plataform: Huawei Android Adb Phones" need 4 credits.*
-------------------------   *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @brayan1782 -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @m&s -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @MARVZ_TG -> 5 FREE Credits
4-  @kiki49 -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei U8686 Prism II unlock, relock, repair simlock, IMEI Done with our zZKey*  *Operation Log*  *Repair Simlock:*
  Quote:
                                 Connecting...
Phone Detected.
Reading Phone Info...
Manufacturer:    HUAWEI
Model:        Prism II
Build ID:        U8686V100R001C85B187
Flash Memory:    EMMC
Checking root...    OK!
Initializing...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Imei:         8617500039700xx
Serial:         022BCD213A037251
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Reparing Simlock...
Repair Done.
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done.                          *Unlocking Phone:*
  Quote:
                                 Connecting...
Phone Detected.
Reading Phone Info...
Manufacturer:    HUAWEI
Model:        Prism II
Build ID:        U8686V100R001C85B187
Flash Memory:    EMMC
Checking root...    OK!
Initializing...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Imei:         8617500039700xx
Serial:         022BCD213A037251
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reading Simlock Status...
Simlock Status:    Phone Locked. 
Creating Simlock Backup...
Unlocking Phone... *Unlock Done.*
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done.                          *Relocking Phone:*
  Quote:
     Quote:
                                 Connecting...
Phone Detected.
Reading Phone Info...
Manufacturer:    HUAWEI
Model:        Prism II
Build ID:        U8686V100R001C85B187
Flash Memory:    EMMC
Checking root...    OK!
Initializing...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Imei:         8617500039700xx
Serial:         022BCD213A037251
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reading Simlock Status...
Simlock Status:    Phone Unlocked. 
Creating Simlock Backup...
Relocking Phone... *Relock Done.*
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done.                            *Repairing IMEI:*  *Before repair:*  
  Quote:
                                 Connecting...
Phone Detected.
Reading Phone Info...
Manufacturer:    HUAWEI
Model:        Prism II
Build ID:        U8686V100R001C85B187
Flash Memory:    EMMC
Checking root...    OK!
Initializing...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Imei:         8617500039700xx
Serial:         022BCD213A037251
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Repairing Imei...
New Imei: 861750003123450
Repair Imei Done.
Repair Imei/Meid is Done, NOW YOU NEED FLASH YOUR PHONE BEFORE CONTINUE.
If you need Help Please click on Help TAB to HINTS.
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done.                          *After IMEI Repaired:*   
Thanks to @nelson_s for test report.  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

